

Moves – Updated Privacy Policy - hughsk
https://moves-app.com/privacy

======
matthewmacleod
Quote from the announcement press release on 24 April:

 _For those of you that use the Moves app – the Moves experience will continue
to operate as a standalone app, and there are no plans to change that or
commingle data with Facebook._

In something of a contrast to the privacy policy term:

 _We may share information, including personally identifying information, with
our Affiliates (companies that are part of our corporate groups of companies,
including but not limited to Facebook) to help provide, understand, and
improve our Services._

Yeah, I know it's pretty standard, but it still irks. At least they were
pretty honest with their "so long, we're off to Facebook" post, in stark
contrast to most acquihires' "we deeply care about the new plethora of
opportunities we can envisage to broaden engagement with our diverse community
of users" bollocks.

~~~
joshstrange
I posted a comment on the acquisition about how I didn't trust FB not to
"commingle" the data (can't find the comment now for the life of me) and got
down-voted with one of the only comments being along the lines of "Where is
your proof?". I don't need proof to know that FB would do something like this
eventually. I am glad I got rid of Moves when I read about the acquisition.
Thankfully my Pulse has all but replaced Moves for me and I can be fairly
certain Withings won't be selling to FB anytime soon.

EDIT: Odd, I found it via HN Search but it's not on the comments page:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7okticb5nnl5xm0/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7okticb5nnl5xm0/Screenshot%202014-05-05%2009.39.17.png)

------
phaedrus441
I like Moves (and all the quantified self stuff), but for me, I don't seem to
get much out of the data. I just looked at Moves and had 161 days of data,
but…so what? I've done nothing with it besides automatically check-in to
places on Foursquare, which I also don't really need or care about ("Awesome,
I'm mayor of Costco!"). I went ahead and deleted my account and the app on my
phone—at least I'll see a little boost in battery life.

~~~
ThomPete
Think about it another way.

Facebook biggest problem is their lacking ability to detect intent. You
normally check in somewhere after the fact.

Facebook doesn't need every user to be using moves they just need a fair
portion and it will increase the value of their data as they can now start to
map that up against other behaviors and apply it much more broadly.

So that "unimportant" data is in fact very important as allow FB access your
unintended behaviors (i.e. in contrast to checkin, like, post, comment)

So I agree it's not useful as such, but if enough people still use it anyway
then it will be very useful for FB.

------
hughsk
Note:

> We may share information, including personally identifying information, with
> our Affiliates (companies that are part of our corporate groups of
> companies, including but not limited to Facebook) to help provide,
> understand, and improve our Services.

------
Xspirits
> If we sell all or part of our business, make a sale or transfer of assets,
> are otherwise involved in a merger or business transfer, or in the event of
> bankruptcy, we may disclose and transfer your personally identifying
> information to one or more third parties as part of that transaction.

This, is the real issue: as they've been acquired by Facebook, which now own
all powers on users' data

------
saniul
Here's the diff between the previous revision and the current one:
[https://gist.github.com/saniul/10192ff2b03935bff93e/revision...](https://gist.github.com/saniul/10192ff2b03935bff93e/revisions)

------
akumen
Exported my dada and deleted the account.

I stopped using the app a long time ago. Didn't find much use for the data at
the end of the day.

If you didn't log your workout, did it actually happen?

